# Touren Rund um Odenthal



## Schnegge (4. August 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

nach dem ich jetzt schon fast ein Jahr im schönen Scherfbachtal wohne, ist es nun mal an der Zeit ein paar Touren in meiner neunen Heimat anzubieten. Los geht's am Sonntag den 22.08. mit 

*Eifgen(to)al*

einer sehr traillastigen Tour im Eifgental im gewohnten KFL-Schnellnessformat: also knackig  aber nicht zu flott .

Der Start ist übrigens um 9:30 und nicht wie Anfangs ausgeschrieben um 19:30 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Montana (5. August 2010)

Na dann wünsche ich Dir schon mal viel Erfolg und natürlich auch viel Spass mit Deinem neuen Treff, Jörg 

Ich denke immer noch gerne an unsere Zeit mit KFL- Well- und Schnellness zurück.

Ähnliches sollte Dir auch in Deiner neuen Umgebung glücken.

Grüße aus der Ferne 

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (22. August 2010)

Tja, dumm gefahren. Irgendwie wollte mein Frühstück wieder raus, hat es auch kurz hinter der Rausmühle geschafft , danach gings mir bald wieder besser. Hoffe die Tour hatte keine weiteren Verluste und einen trockenen Zieleinlauf.


----------



## jokomen (24. August 2010)

Hey Du Trailschnegge 

Ein neuer Fred, finde ich gut. Da können wir ja die Fotos vom WE noch hochladen. Großes Lob, Dein Einstand ist Dir gut gelungen! Hast selbst mir, als ehemaliger Eifenbachtalvermesser gezeigt, dass es dort noch Stellen gibt, die ich noch nicht kannte. Ein erstaunlich gutes Trailstrickmuster hast Du da aus dem Rucksack gezaubert! Hast mir für die erste Tour nach dem Urlaub, trotz mehrwöchigen, flowtraillastigen Alpeneinlage, wieder ein Lächeln auf den Lipppen zaubern können.  Ein Teil der heimischen Trails sind ja sooo schön. 

Onkel [email protected]
Du alter Kotzbrocken  Hoffe, Du hast Dich wieder gut erholt. Hast aber noch einiges verpasst, u.a. die Teiltrennung nach 50 km und das große Unterführungskuscheln im Power-Hagelregen. Habe mich dann noch 200m vor der eigenen Haustür im aufgeweichten Puddingboden kurz ausruhen müssen.  Man(n) möchte ja schließlich als richtiger Maunteenbeiker in Erdfarben zu Hause erscheinen.  Die hauseigene Zugangskontrolle verweigerte dadurch aber den Einlass.....


----------



## Schnegge (25. August 2010)

*Eifgen(to)tal* 

oder...

*...trailsurfen bis zur Sinnflut!*​
Insgesamt 10 biker und bikerinnen folgten am frühen Sonntagmorgen meinem Ruf die trails zwischen Odenthal und Eifgenquelle einer Härteprüfung zu unterziehen...





Um auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen erkundigten wir uns an einer einschlägig bekannten Wetterstation zunächst nach den Aussichten für die nächsten Stunden...





...leider war die Auskunft etwas unscharf. Erst in der späteren Inaugenscheinnahme des Bildmaterials konnte die Vorhersage richtig interpretiert werden... 

...Auch Jürgen versuchte sich als Orakel und sagte die ein oder andere Steigung präzise voraus...





Ungeachtet all dieser Prophezeiungen stürtzten wir uns zunächst den Gabelbaumtrail hinunter...





...hier war auch noch das Sonntagsfrühstück dabei.

Der ein oder andere erfreute sich nun an der Verlängerung. Z.T. sogar so sehr, dass es zu körperlicher Annährung kam. Andere wiederum zogen die Forstwegumfahrung vor...

Es folgten noch einige schlecht ausgeschilderte trails....


...und gemütliche Wiesenüberquerrungen (inkl. Versteckspiel im Farn)...





...der Guide frönte derweil fleißig seiner Sammelleidenschaft und nahm jeden Höhenmeter mit den er finden konnte... 





...um dann die Gruppe in der Pause in einer Rattenpla... äh ...burg auszusetzen.





An dieser Stelle nochmals vielen Dank für Speis und Trank 

Nach der Pause realisierten nun endgültig alle, dass die angekündigten Höhenmeter nicht nur der Abschreckung dienen sollten. So verabschiedete sich ein Teil der Truppe nach zwei dritteln der Runde um das Eifgental auf schnellsten Wege zu verlassen  





Die Freud uns verlassen zu können stand ihnen regelrecht ins Gesicht geschrieben.

Den anderen sollte noch der ein oder andere Höhenmeter abverlangt werden. So warfen wir uns zum guten Schluss auch noch den dem ein oder anderen als Kumpatsch bekannten trail hinunter... ...um schlussendlich in Altenberg ein klares Bild von der bereits geschilderten Wettervorhersage zu bekommen:





Danach begab sich der eiserne Kern noch auf den auch für den Guide völlig neuen trails from the thousend lakes nach Odenthal...






Vielen Dank nochmals an alle Mitstreiter!!!


----------



## GeriHUN (25. August 2010)

Hallo, 

ich möchte etwas von Berge in Deutschalnd sehen, wenn ihr kein Ausstellung habt

wenn ihr nächstmal solche Ausflug macht, schreib bitte mir auch. 
13-23 september bin ich im Köln, hoffentlich mit bike

gruss: Geri aus Ungarn


----------



## Schnegge (25. August 2010)

Hallo Gerri,

ich bin selbst in der Zeit in den Alpen, um richtige Berge zu gucken 

Die Termine hier in der Gegend werden in der Regel im LMB  ausgeschrieben. Schau hier am besten nach Touren die mit folgenden Postleitzahlen: 50xxx, 51xxx, 52xxx bzw. 40xxx, 42xxx

Oder schau mal unter dem Link in meiner Signatur. Da ist aber zur Zeit nur eine Tour am 25.09.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## GeriHUN (26. August 2010)

danke, ich gucke und melde 2 wochen später


----------



## jokomen (26. August 2010)

Hey,

habe auf meine SD-Karte ja auch noch was gefunden:


----------



## Miss Neandertal (26. August 2010)

Hallo Schnegge,

ja, das ist ja super, dass du einen eigenen FRED aufgemacht hast

Also, die Trailtour war wirklich klasse und hat mir so als Einstieg in unsere heimischen Wälder nach dem Trailmassaker-Urlaub wieder richtig gut gefallen - werde also vorerst dann doch nicht in die Alpen umziehen

Übrigens haben wir "Weicheier" den Rest noch gut Spaß gehabt und ordentlich Gas gegeben, so dass wir es doch tatsächlich trocken bis nach Hause geschafft haben

Freue mich auf weitere Touren und dann bin ich auch wieder mit dem richtigen Gerät unterwegs

Ciao
Annette


----------



## Schnegge (3. März 2011)

wiederausderversenkungheb...

...So hab mal wieder ein bissl Zeit und das Wetter sieht auch sehr gut aus 

Daher geht's am Sonntag auf die Trails rund um Altenberg  

Ich werde versuchen den Trailanteil schön hoch zu halten. Das Tempo wird eher gemächlich der technische Anspruch dafür etwas gehobener sein... 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (3. März 2011)

Hey,

das ist ne gute Idee! Muss heute abend mal nachschauen, ob das am SO so klappt...


----------



## Langenfelder (4. März 2011)

meld mich mal unter vorbehalt an, muss erst die Chefin fragen ob ich Ausgang bekomme


----------



## bibi1952 (4. März 2011)

Wäre mal eine interessante Alternative, wenn meine Siegburger Jungs am Sonntag wegen Karnevalsbeschwerden nicht wollen.

Werde mich dann kurzfristig anmelden.

VG
Werner


----------



## Schnegge (4. März 2011)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Wäre mal eine interessante Alternative, wenn meine Siegburger Jungs am Sonntag wegen Karnevalsbeschwerden nicht wollen.



...odre Du bringst die Jungs einfach mit 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## mikkka (8. März 2011)

Hallo Schnegge,

bin neu hier und sehe du kommst und fährst in Odenthal und Umgebung. Ich wohne in Odenthal - Blecher und würde gerne am Wochenende mit anderen gleichgesinnten die ein oder andere tour fahren.
Also wenn demnächst was geplant ist wäre ich gerne dabei.
Gruß
mikkka


----------



## Langenfelder (8. März 2011)

Danke für die schöne Tour am Sonntag, 
50Km mit netten 1370 Hömis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (9. März 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

auch von mir nochmals Dank an die tapferen Mitstreiter....

... ich hab die 40 km und 800 hm wie versprochen eingehalten...

...ich hatte nur vergessen anzugeben, dass das Ziel nicht mit dem Start übereinstimmt 

Die Tour hat mal wieder tierisch Spaß gemacht:

Trockene Trails, Kaiserwetter und gute Stimmung 

Hier noch ein zwei Impressionen:













Leider hab ich die Kamera bei dem Wetter etwas zu selten gezückt. 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Schnegge (8. April 2011)

Morgen gibt es auf die schnelle ein paar trails!

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Schnegge (24. August 2011)

So es ist mal wieder soweit...

...ich hab's endlich mal wieder geschafft 'ne Tour zusammenzustellen und auszuschreiben: Hinter die Sengbach und zurück.

Ich hab bei der Auswahl bewusst die bekannten Klassiker in dem Gebiet weniger berücksichtigt und das Augenmerk auf eher unbekannte trails gelegt. 

Ihr dürft euch also auf die eine oder andere Überraschung gefasst machen.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## asphaltjunkie (24. August 2011)

Ich würde ja gerne Mitfahren, aber dann müsste das Tempo richtig Langsam sein [email protected] Tempo.


----------



## Schnegge (24. August 2011)

Hallo Wolfgang,

Bin schon ewig nicht mehr mit dem Sven unterwegs gewesen. Daher kann ich sein Tempo nicht einschätzen. Ich nehm dich aber gerne mit... Es wird immer fleißig gewartet. Oben wie auch unten...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## asphaltjunkie (28. August 2011)

Hi Jörg, 
ich kom doch nicht mit. Viel Spaß noch.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## mattin (28. August 2011)

Das war - wie schon Eifgen(to)tal - wieder eine superschöne Tour, mit tollen Trails, mancher Schlammpackung, lecker Kuchen und Überraschungen bis zum Schluss: Ein Bike im Smart und 'ne Raddusche im Kofferraum - das hatte ich jedenfalls bislang noch nicht gesehen!

Das Garmin zeigte zuhause fast 1600 hm und 60 km, die versprochenen 1400 dürften wir locker gemacht haben.

M.


----------

